# Lawyer needed in Chiang Mai



## Tomato (Dec 5, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can help me. My brother is living in Chiang Mai and needs to sell his house having broken up with his Thai girlfriend. He is not coping very well and so I am trying to set the ball rolling from London. I am prepared to come over if needs be, but would like to make contact with a good solicitor:confused2: who would not rip us off to begin with.

Any advice gratefully recieved!


----------



## Tomato (Dec 5, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Is the property in the girlfriend's name or held by a Thai company?


I believe the house it's in her name but he is also named on the deeds which means she cant sell without him.


----------



## ekkaphan (Jun 21, 2010)

That is so complicate but normal case here! Firstly have to see the house and land are belong to whom (by land register) and what document that both signed and agreement. Normally the land and house that bye in thailand have to be thai only not foreigner. Better have to check the document first and secondly very important check her background!! if you need lawyer, I can recommended my good one for you.


----------



## Chiang Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

Nok has a good reputation - she's based in Hillside Four condo


----------

